# binding posts



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

what the hell do these connect too? bananna plugs?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Bananna plugs or just stick the wire in and screw down to tighten


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

I vote to rename "Other DIY Audio" to "Help bdubs767 build his HT"


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

Abaddon said:


> I vote to rename "Other DIY Audio" to "Help bdubs767 build his HT"


honestly, with car audio Im good about knwoing gear took me 3 yrs tho....changing over to home audio is fing killing me.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Re: binding posts

I think I seen these at a club called Ground Zero on a night they called Bondage a Go-Go


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Should I stay...or, should i go...[whoops, that's the Clash  ].

I've never seen..."Binding Posts"


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> Bananna plugs or just stick the wire in and screw down to tighten


where the **** are screw holes...o well lol


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

lol thats funny I forgot to post the link lol...no wonder lol.

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=091-632&scqty=5

I know your avg binidign post is screw down or banna plug but I meant to reference this particular set lol


----------



## jrichardson20 (Feb 7, 2007)

bdubs767 said:


> lol thats funny I forgot to post the link lol...no wonder lol.
> 
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=091-632&scqty=5
> 
> I know your avg binidign post is screw down or banna plug but I meant to reference this particular set lol


I do not have them in my hand, but it would seem like they fit like so...


----------

